# NW Indiana/South West Chicago Burbs Spotting Service



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Alright guys if your tired of having to get up all the time and see how much snow if any that we have let me know I am going to try this and see what kind of response I get. Flat rate of $20.00 per notification at your predetermined trigger. Spotters are spread threw out South West Chicago Suburbs along the Indiana line and threw out lake and porter counties in Indiana.


----------

